# Rods



## SharkSuger (Apr 17, 2009)

I have been casting uglysticks for a while now. My go to reel is a Penn 525 Mag 2. I was wondering if anther rod would give more control and distance. Any sugustions????


----------



## fishingman88 (Apr 23, 2008)

All depends on your budget. I would go either an Ocean Master 12' 6-12 oz for under $200. If you have the money, get a Rainshadow 1508 or 1509, WRI Fusion, Daiwa Saltiga Ballistic (factory rod), or any other custom made surf rod. You will notice a difference.


----------



## fishingman88 (Apr 23, 2008)

I haven't tried the Cast Pro Rods yet, but I have heard many good things about them. Check it out at Tommy Farmer's site.


----------



## jspeps (Nov 14, 2007)

+1 on the WRI Fusion Mag for a custom and the Breakaway HDX for an off the shelf. The reel deserves a nice heaver sitting under it.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

If you are looking for a heaver for the 525 a Cast Pro Series 13' 6-10 would be a nice upgrade... 

Tommy


----------



## SharkSuger (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions I will be upgrading soon.


----------



## Ichabod (Sep 5, 2010)

I upgraded from an Ugly Stik (10' Heavy) to a 12' OM Heavy and immediately got 20 extra yards in distance. I love this rod. However, I have already planned my next upgrade and that will be to a Cast Pro Heaver.


----------

